# Some fall colors



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Pair of Squams going off to a friend tomorrow.
Male








Female








Sulawesi Waglers PV Enjoying a drink from my squeeze bottle.









Mystery Snake who is somewhat less than colorful....


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

oh wow the female in that second pic is breathtaking Al


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

the female is amazing shes sooo bright i love the blue:mf_dribble:
xsachax


----------



## sea_beaver (Jul 17, 2007)

OMG WOW there STUNNING wow, love #2 wow


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

that temple viper is awesome


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Amazing pictures! really stunning.


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

the first one is stunnign such an aray of colours!! Bautiful.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Fantastic*

They look fantastic , I wish I had as much confidence with snakes as I have with my other animals , IE my Tarantulas, Scorpions and my Caiman that I will be getting next week, I would love to be able to get DWA snakes but will stick with my Royal for now .... Great looking snakes you have there .....


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Fantastic*

They look fantastic , I wish I had as much confidence with snakes as I have with my other animals , IE my Tarantulas, Scorpions and my Caiman that I will be getting next week, I would love to be able to get DWA snakes but will stick with my Royal for now .... Great looking snakes you have there .....


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Viperkeeper said:


> Female


Amazing :mf_dribble:


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

This is stunning :no1::no1: I want one :lol2:


----------

